# Videos in HD und Guides



## bluemax71 (1. April 2015)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

 

ich bin seid Jahren User der Seite und möchte mich zunächst bedanken für die vielen tollen Beiträge von euch.

Gerade die Videos wie die Buffed Show oder die aktuelle Serie zu World of Warships sind klasse und suchen

bzgl. Qualität und Unterhaltungsfaktor ihres gleichen im Web!

 

Dann habe ich aber zwei Anregungen/Fragen:

 

1) Videos in HD

 

Der von eucht verwendete Videoplayer (hoffe, dass ist die korrekte Bezeichnung) funktionier sehr gut.

Auch das die Beiträge schon im Hintergrund geladen werden während die Werbung noch läuft finde

ich klasse. Aber da setzt mein Vorschlag bzw. meine Frage an.

Ich kann erst auf HD Qualität umstellen wenn die Werbung abgelaufen ist. Wäre es technisch möglich

schon direkt während der Werbung oder bevor man das Video überhaupt anklickt HD einzustellen?

Wenn ich auf den Knopf für HD drücke passiert bei mir nichts. Erst wenn die Werbung um ist

und das eigentliche Video startet.

Damit würde zumindest bereits ein Teil geladen wenn die Werbung noch läuft.

Wie gesagt, evtl. ist das technisch gar nicht möglich oder ich weiss nur nicht wie man das einstellen könnte.

 

2) Guides

 

Es gab früher sehr viele konkrete Guides zu MMO's auf eurere Seite (hauptsächlich WOW aber auch für andere).

Das vermisse ich immer mehr. Die Tipps sind meist sehr allgemein und oberflächlich. Aktuell empfinde ich das bei

TESO so. Ich habe das Spiel gerade mit ein paar Freunden angefangen und natürlich direkt auf Buffed geschaut.

Die Guides die ich gefunden habe, vorallem bzgl. Rassen/Klassen Auswahl habe ich als dürftig empfunden (subjektive 

Empfindung im Vergleich zu früher bei WOW). Natürlich ist es klar, dass man nicht für jedes Spiel einen absoluten 

Experten im Team haben kann. Wie Ihr das Problem lösen könnt ist mir daher auch nicht so recht klar...

 

Das war es schon. Freue mich auf eure Antworten.

 

Vielen Dank.

 

Max


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2015)

Hi,

ich kann dir zumindest zu deiner Videofrage eine Antwort geben 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/178480-bluemax71/?tab=settings

Gruß


----------



## bluemax71 (11. April 2015)

Hallo Zam,

 

vielen Dank. Wußte ich es doch, ich war nur zu blöd ;-)

 

LG


----------



## Lemura (26. Mai 2015)

bluemax71 schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed-Team,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Guides über TESO sind veraltet und damit nicht mehr auf den neuesten Stand der Dinge. Und ich glaube nicht das die Guides noch in diesen Jahrhundert

eine Überarbeitung erfahren werden. Das gleiche gilt auch leider für die anderen Themenbereiche.


----------

